# selling some things i have lying around



## nexolus (Dec 19, 2007)

k so i have quite a few things. if you want it, make an offer.

80GB western digital desktop hard drive. IDE. WDC WD80 0JB-00CRA1 USB Device

ide external drive case (using for the above mentioned hard drive)
SATA external drive case. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817193030

60GB samsung laptop hard drive. mp0603h

old alienware laptop. dead video card, no processor, no hard drive, keyboard broken, battery dead. lol. or if you want the RAM i just installed a 1GB stick, and there are 2 512 sticks still in there.

wireless microsoft keyboard and mouse set.

laptop cooling pad (2 fans, attaches to USB.)

wireless-g w/speedbooster laptop pci card.


----------



## BluePlum (Dec 20, 2007)

i have 2 $ to spend how much are you selling that laptop and cooling pad for? if you pay for postage and handling im in


----------



## nexolus (Dec 20, 2007)

lol $2? i don't think so


----------



## dark_angel (Dec 20, 2007)

i need one of those SATA external drive cases for my old sata hdd (i think) but shipping would be killer for me.


----------



## nexolus (Dec 21, 2007)

well if you think it's the right model and you can't find one i'll look into how much shipping would cost.


----------



## Aloush (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you have specifications on the wireless keyboard and mice like picture for example


----------



## epidemik (Dec 27, 2007)

Would you split the IDE hard drive and the enclosure? 
Kinda looking for a bigger HD.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Dec 29, 2007)

pm some prices im def interested make sure u give me individual prices, lol not for all the hdds, and the external enclosure


----------



## JlCollins005 (Dec 29, 2007)

that might not sound correct, im interested in the hdds and the enclosure thx


----------



## PohTayToez (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd give you $20 plus shipping for the junk lappy.


----------



## SirKenin (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm interested in the samsung drive and the wireless G laptop card at the right price.. PM me with info.


----------



## SirKenin (Jan 14, 2008)

nexolus said:


> 60GB samsung laptop hard drive. mp0603h
> 
> wireless-g w/speedbooster laptop pci card.


 
Just to let everyone know I received my stuff today.  The shipping was extremely fast, the price very reasonable and it was exactly what he said it was.  You want to buy from him because he has integrity.

And..to the OP... Thanks.


----------



## footballdude2k3 (Jan 14, 2008)

im thinking about the external in the case, let me know price and shipping if you still have it


----------



## nexolus (Jan 15, 2008)

haha thanks sirkenin.


footballdude, you want the WD 80GB IDE drive and the external case?


----------



## nexolus (Jan 15, 2008)

these all include shipping:

80GB western digital desktop hard drive. IDE. WDC WD80 0JB-00CRA1: $25

ide external drive case (using for the above mentioned hard drive): $20
SATA external drive case $30 (it's very nice and is brand new)

old alienware laptop. dead video card (still works a bit), no processor, no hard drive, keyboard broken, battery dead. lol. or if you want the RAM i just installed a 1GB stick, and there are 2 512 sticks still in there. ~$50 (not sure how much shipping would be)

the wireless keyboard/mouse set is logitech, not microsoft (i prefer logitech anyways haha.) it was about $80 when i bought it and they don't sell it anymore, the closest thing to it is http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/ke...s/154&cl=us,en I'd say i'd sell it for $30 including shipping.

laptop cooling pad (2 fans, attaches to USB.): $20

pentium 4 530 (3.0GHz) LGA 775: $50


----------



## nexolus (Feb 4, 2008)

*bump* still selling these things. also willing to trade.


----------



## nexolus (Feb 8, 2008)

and here's the one with the broken little screw thing:





I'll post a pic of the other case later if you want


----------



## nexolus (Feb 8, 2008)

lol sorry about the dog hair all over my desk, she sheds like crazy and i haven't vacuumed this week


----------



## JLV2k5 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am interested in the laptop cooling pad. You can get them for like $10 new on ebay, how much will you ask for it?


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 9, 2008)

What are you looking for to trade?  I'd be interested in the Alienware lappy and the hard drives.  You think you could post some pics of whats left of the laptop?

I have iPods and all sorts of computer equipment to trade.


----------



## BluePlum (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you still have the SATA 80gb hard drive?


----------



## nexolus (Feb 9, 2008)

it's IDE, not SATA. i still have it for now, but someone messaged me who was interested in the 80GB IDE HD, the enclosure I just posted pictures of, and the SATA enclosure.

I'll post up pics of the laptop tomorrow. I'll take an ipod for it. What do you have?

I'll sell the laptop pad, too, for $10 plus shipping, so that should be around $15.


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 10, 2008)

I could so something like a 4GB iPod mini for the lappy and the 80GB.


----------



## nexolus (Feb 11, 2008)

how about the 80GB IDE the HD case, and the laptop for an ipod video? i really don't like the nano's all that much...


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 11, 2008)

The case is over priced and I don't need it anyway.  I can sell an iPod video no problem for $130-$150, so you'd have to offer something equivalent.


----------



## nexolus (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll include the P4 processor


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 11, 2008)

I would say that $50 for a laptop that isn't much salvageable other than the RAM is a bit much but not bad, and $25 is fair for the 80GB IDE, but I wouldn't price the P4 over $30.  No offense, I am just looking for a fair trade.


----------



## nexolus (Feb 11, 2008)

The screen for the laptop could also be used as a monitor if you're good with that sort of stuff, and it's a 17". What you're saying is true, but I just wouldn't want to trade all of this for something I truly wouldn't use. I have a shuffle that I got for free and my nice MP3 player is kinda broken so I'm looking for a large-capacity-replacement.


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I could do a 20GB 4th gen iPod if you would be in to that.


----------



## Michael (Feb 12, 2008)

Still waiting on a reply for that SATA drive case..


----------



## nexolus (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh I never got a message! Yes I still have that case. I overestimated the price, so I'll ship it for $25 if you would like it. http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16817193030


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 12, 2008)

Nexolus, if you wan contact me through AIM or something, that way we can probably come to an agreement sooner.  

I could do a 20B or 30GB (I'll have to see what I have) iPod photo, or a 4GB 2nd Gen Nano for the lappy, HDD, and P4.  Or a 4GB Mini for just the HDD and lappy.


----------

